# penicillin shots



## rebelshope

IM or Subq?

Which is better? My vet said IM, but she is not real goat savvy, she is not the one I normally use, but it was an emergency.


----------



## crocee

Pen can be given either way but IM is said to be in the blood stream faster than SQ. IM hurts more than SQ so shock is a real worry. Goats don't handle pain really well. Find a well muscled location on the leg, put the needle in, pull the plunger back to make sure you aren't in a blood vessel or vein, if you are choose a different location and give the shot. Its really not any different than SQ but you need to push the plunger slowly as there is not as much room in a muscle as there is under the skin.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree... it can be done both ways.... you can do it... any way you'd like.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

IM is faster


----------



## nutmegfarm

When I give penicillin I do IM, but that's just my preference. It can also be done SQ like everyone else said, IM is faster.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I prefer IM


----------



## DPW

I remember being pretty nervous when giving shots the first few times. Had never done it before. Since this is the newbie section, here is a possible option for those who may be a little uncomfortable giving shots IM. Give the first shot IM to get it into the system quick then give the remaining course of shots SQ. And of course always have epinepherine on hand in case of anaphylactic shock. In three years of giving goats shots I have never used it but I always have it in my pocket anyway.


----------



## abeam

We are new to raising goats. Unfortunately we had a mama who gave birth to twins and we assumed that they were ok. We lost our babies and now we know why. The mama's teats were engorged and now they look even worse. It has broke my heart to know that we could have done something. Now I am doing all I can to keep from losing the mama. Any information would be helpful. We just have a small farm with a few different animals, but we do love them. Please Help. I know we need to do something for her now.


----------



## ksalvagno

It would be best to start your own thread. Then people will see it better.


----------

